# New to the forum....



## tbrown524 (Dec 9, 2006)

Hello Fellow So. Cal Cyclist.. I'm new to this forum but not to the area.. I've been riding for almost 2 years now mostly used road bikes I've picked up around Los Angeles.. Now I'm in the market to purchase my first new bike.. I've been eyeing bikesdirect.com since my limit is $800.00.. My usual ride is on the LA River from Whittier Narrows to Long Beach every other weekend. My question to you guys is if there is a hugh difference between shimano sora which I'm used to riding and what's show below...

Front Derailleur NEW Shimano Tiagra4400 Silver Finish 
Rear Derailleur NEW Shimano 105 Silver Finish 
Shifters NEW Shimano Tiagra4400 Integrated STI 27 Speed, Flight Deck Compatible, Silver Finish 
Cassette/Freewheel Shimano 9 Speed Cassette 12-25T (27 total gears) 
Brake Levers Shimano 4400 STI (Integrated Brake and Shift levers) 

I'm not too concerned with weight.. It's more about quality and not having the other riders leaving me in the dust on the trail.. FYI, the bike info listed is the Motobecane Vent Noir on bikesdirect.com

Thanks for your feedback...


----------



## madvax (Nov 6, 2005)

tbrown524 said:


> My question to you guys is if there is a hugh difference between shimano sora which I'm used to riding and what's show below...
> 
> Front Derailleur NEW Shimano Tiagra4400 Silver Finish
> Rear Derailleur NEW Shimano 105 Silver Finish
> ...


Welcome to the forum.

The Tiagra/105 combination is better quality than the Sora. Not sure I would call it huge, but it is significant. Also the Tiagra/105 is 9 speeds and the Sora is 8 speed 



tbrown524 said:


> I'm not too concerned with weight.. It's more about quality and not having the other riders leaving me in the dust on the trail..


The equipment will not help much with other riders leaving you in the dust. That's much more dependent on the engine.

For more info on purchasing you first new bike, check out the Beginners Corner, particularly the thread titled: Buying Your First Bike on a Budget. Here's the link:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=58937

For more info on the Motobecane, visit the Motobecane - Mercier forum:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/forumdisplay.php?f=106


----------



## -CM- (Jan 6, 2006)

>The equipment will not help much with other riders leaving you in the dust. That's much more dependent on the engine.

Very, very true.

My suggestion would be to ride what you have and save up until you can get a much better bike. What you've described is really just an incremental improvement, and it might be better in the long run to make a much bigger leap in quality all around. Really decent bikes start in the $1200-$1500 range. And don't forget clothes and shoes. If you're dying to buy something, buy good quality pedals or a saddle - something that you'd move onto your new bike once you get it.


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

if the number of spaces = quality/ increase in performance. for shimano it would be like:

sora

tiagra



105

ultegra
dura ace.

with that said, when i say performacne, I mean shifting performance. overall speed is again rider dependent.


----------



## tbrown524 (Dec 9, 2006)

omniviper said:


> if the number of spaces = quality/ increase in performance. for shimano it would be like:
> 
> sora
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info everyone.. This is exactly what I was thinking.. I do monthly rides of 50-60 miles with sora and have had problems with shifting.. even after tune ups.. there are still small problems with shifting with sora.. I'm training myself to do my first century... the solvang century and would like a reliable bike ie: smooth shifting on hills. I really don't care about the weight of components since I'm a 240lb guy carrying muscle and really don't plan on losing too much weight however I really do care about shifting performance..


----------



## dcaren (Sep 3, 2006)

I bought a full Ultegra Motobecane Le Champion from Bikes Direct. It is a good bike for the price and I never had a problem with it and it rides great. I am about 205lbs and ride 125-200mi/week. It is my backup bike now since I finished building up my Specialized S-Works Tarmac E5.

Don't go the Bikes Direct route unless you are good at doing your own wrenching, I don't have the guts to bring my Moto anywhere near an LBS. A couple of buddies have gotten good deals on Fuji's and the prices on Giant's seem to be pretty good as well.

Also, don't be afraid to look at some Campy equipped bikes as well. I built up the Tarmac with 2007 Record and the stuff is VERY nice. The lower-end groups like Veloce have pretty much the same features as Record, they just weigh a bit more. If you go the Shimano route, save up for Ultegra. It has the best bang for the buck, IMHO.


----------



## tbrown524 (Dec 9, 2006)

One more question for my fellow So. Californians.. 

I just saw a deal for a used Trek 2200 with ultrega components for $700.00obo..

I"m going to go check it out tomorrow.. Just asking for your opinions if it seems like a good deal.. Of course i'm going to offer $600.00


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

tbrown524 said:


> My usual ride is on the *LA River* from Whittier Narrows to Long Beach every other weekend.


I think that would be the San Gabriel River and not the LA River.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

tbrown524 said:


> One more question for my fellow So. Californians..
> 
> I just saw a deal for a used Trek 2200 with ultrega components for $700.00obo..
> 
> I"m going to go check it out tomorrow.. Just asking for your opinions if it seems like a good deal.. Of course i'm going to offer $600.00


If it is your size I would say go for it.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

tbrown524 said:


> One more question for my fellow So. Californians..
> 
> I just saw a deal for a used Trek 2200 with ultrega components for $700.00obo..
> 
> I"m going to go check it out tomorrow.. Just asking for your opinions if it seems like a good deal.. Of course i'm going to offer $600.00



sounds and looks like a great deal....except for the gatorade water bottle.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I am The Edge said:


> sounds and looks like a great deal....except for the gatorade water bottle.


Plus if you want to upgrade later you'll be able to get decent resale $$ on this bike.


----------



## -CM- (Jan 6, 2006)

It's only a good deal if it properly fits you.

And speaking of size - if you buy it, take the damn size sticker off.


----------



## water (Nov 18, 2006)

I just received a flyer from Performace Bike and they are selling the Scattante R-650 for $999 and are having an in-store 20% Early Bird Special on 12/26 between 8-10AM. So that will make it within your budget of $800. 

The specs are the best I have found at this price. They don't seems to have it listed on their web site anymore. It comes with some Ultegra and it has carbon seat stays and a carbon seat post. The 51" version weighs 18.5 lbs.

Ultegra: Rear Der., Shifters
105: Front Derailleur
Tektro: Brakes
Truvativ: Cranks
Korso: Wheels


----------

